
Q&A: Tenzing Norgay’s Son on Sherpas and Risk - yiedyie
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2014/04/21/qa-tenzing-norgay-son-on-sherpas-and-risk/
======
yiedyie
_«The Sherpas fix the lines and ropes; set up the tents; carry all the gear,
the oxygen, the personal items, the food, the sleeping bags. They set
everything up. When a client walks with the Sherpa later, everything has
already been laid out: the tents are up, the food is made for them. They don’t
have to do anything but walk.»_

Tenzin is the son of the Sherpa that was on the first expedition on Everest.

